# VB Code Problem



## amour (19 Februar 2009)

Hätte ein bproblem wie kann unter VB Excel aufrufen
Danke ,
 meine aufgabe ist ,ich habe werte unter Excel und die will ich  mit VB als Graphik anzeigen,
Danke


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Februar 2009)

... dann zeig doch mal, was du bis jetzt schon hast ...


----------



## Tom137 (24 Februar 2009)

unter VB6 und VB2008 mit 
*res = Shell(pathname*[*,windowstyle*]*)*
als pathname den kompleten Pfad mit Laufwerksbuchstabe in Anführungszeichen angeben. Mit windowstyle kann angegeben werden wie das Programm geöffnet werden soll z.B minimiert.
wenn res >0 ist wurde das Programm erfolgreich geöffnet.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2009)

*Step 1*

Hallo,



			
				Tom137 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn res >0 ist wurde das Programm erfolgreich geöffnet.



Reicht nur nicht ganz, um mit Excel wirklich arbeiten zu können 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Tom137 (24 Februar 2009)

wenn du unter http://www.vb-fun.de/vb/index.htm bei suchen Tipp 0303 eingibst, findest du ein Beispiel das Daten von einem MSHFlexGrid in eine Excel Tabelle Daten übergibt. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
Gruß
Thomas


----------

